# Why do the Dark Eldar not have Wraithlords?



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Been reading alot of Eldar fluff and this thought popped into my mind. 

Why dont the Dark Eldar have Wraithlords ? 

(I understand GW wanting two different looking armys and different models.) 

Would the Dark Eldar not know the same necromantic processes of a Spiritseers ?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Dark Eldar are of a different mindset and stance on technology. 

The eldar use bonesingers to craft their technology. This is a psychic practice and results in the creation of the resilient substance called wraithbone from which most of their technology is derived. The wraithlord is a wraithbone construct piloted by the soul of a fallen exarch, one of the eldar's greatest warriors. 

The Dark Eldar have forbidden the use of psykers, and as such their technology is created by more conventional means. Also, while they may have a similar level of understanding, the reverence of a mighty hero that inhabits a wraithlord is not a sentiment to be found among the Dark Eldar. The closest equivalent is the Talos, which is actually a machine powered by pain and suffering.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> The Dark Eldar are of a different mindset and stance on technology.
> 
> The eldar use bonesingers to craft their technology. This is a psychic practice and results in the creation of the resilient substance called wraithbone from which most of their technology is derived. The wraithlord is a wraithbone construct piloted by the soul of a fallen exarch, one of the eldar's greatest warriors.
> 
> The Dark Eldar have forbidden the use of psykers, and as such their technology is created by more conventional means. Also, while they may have a similar level of understanding, the reverence of a mighty hero that inhabits a wraithlord is not a sentiment to be found among the Dark Eldar. The closest equivalent is the Talos, which is actually a machine powered by pain and suffering.



Thanks for the great info ! I really need to pick up the DE dex some time soon .


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

That and if your a Wraithlord, Guard, Titan, or Seer, you don't have genitalia.

I think that kinda factors as well.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

VK-Duelist said:


> That and if your a Wraithlord, Guard, Titan, or Seer, you don't have genitalia.
> 
> I think that kinda factors as well.


THIS.

The Dark Eldar are massive perverts, imagine a Wraithlord at a Dark Eldar Orgy, it just wouldnt work, no matter how revered he was.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The DE are perverts in their own time not on the battlefield because that would be stupid and detrimental to their survival. Also lolwut.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

tsne16487 said:


> THIS.
> 
> The Dark Eldar are massive perverts, imagine a Wraithlord at a Dark Eldar Orgy, it just wouldnt work, no matter how revered he was.


Clearly your imagination fails you since i can see it going down brilliantly.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh Slaanesh help us.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

Loli said:


> Clearly your imagination fails you since i can see it going down brilliantly.


Ha ha, yeah all aboard the Wraithlord ride. Probs why Vect did so well, he invented wraithlord capable Lube, his parties were legendary.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pain token!

Midnight


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Spirit Stones are the reason. Craftworld Eldar invest their souls in spirit stones, to join the Infinity Circuit upon death, while Dark Eldar attempt to stay alive forever and replenish their souls from captives. Both are defenses against Slaanesh, She Who Thirsts, but Wraithguard and Wraithlords (and certain Eldar Titans too) are powered the souls of dead Exarches and such. Dark Eldar have no such resource to draw upon.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The DE relie on causing pain and suffering on others so that there souls may live forever while the Eldar relie on Spirit stones and the infinty crcuit to keep there souls from beeing snapped up by slaanesh. The DEs lack of Spirit stones means they cannot construct Wraith Lords or Wraith Guard. In the Dark Eldar issue of White Dwarf in 2010 Jes Goodwin touches on how the splitting of the eldar into Craftworld Eldar and the Dark eldar has changed there society greatly. While the Eldar have prowness for phsycic abilities and less of them tread the path of the warrior, the Dark Eldar have had there psychic abilities dwindle and they embrace the warrior aspect of there culture instead.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Also they are too large and heavy (and slow) to really fit in with that army as well.


----------

